# Athlon x2 250 / amd Richland Extreme oc Potential?



## PCGH_Willi (18. März 2014)

Hallo erstmal,

Ich wollte mich demnächst mal im Übertakten mit Dice versuchen , deshalb wollte ich wissen, welche cpu ich am besten als Anfänger benutzen sollte, da ich die noch hier habe .
CPUS: 
Athlon x2 250 @air: 4,214 GHZ @ 1.52v Scythe ninja 3
Athlon x4 760k @air: 4,690 GHZ @ 1.4625v
A10 6800k @air: 5,090 GHZ @1,5V

Die erreichten Taktraten sind unter Luft alle komplett stabil, ich hab beim 760k nen 5ghz screen bekommen und aus dem 6800 max 5,2 beim x2 hab ich net mehr hin bekommen, da mein board den geist aufgegeben hat 

Oh und noch ne Frage: hat jemand ne ahnung wo man in Fürth Trockeneis her bekommt? O.o

MfG: Willi


----------



## Tikko (18. März 2014)

Moin

In Fürth habe ich nur den gefunden, wegen Trockeneis Trockeneisproduktion | Strahlfix Oberflächentechnik
Frag da doch mal an 

Mfg Tikko
http://www.strahlfix.com


----------



## PCGH_Willi (19. März 2014)

naja is halt aweng weit weg, aber wenn ich n kumpel frag ob der mich fahren kann wird des schon klappen


----------



## wievieluhr (19. März 2014)

es gibt bestimmt onlineversand bei sowas ..... Wir haben mal für unsere Boas immer Tiefgefrorene Mehschweinchen und Ratten gekauft - mit Trockeneis zusammen geschickt gekriegt..... 
da wirds auch möglich sein, So Trockeneis zu kaufen 

 Let me google that for you 

Gruß wievieluhr

EDIT: ich glaube ich bestell mir mal ne kiste von dem Zeug und fülle den PC damit einfach mal auf


----------



## PCGH_Willi (19. März 2014)

ok cool hast du ne ahnung wie groß die nuggets da sind? oder kann man auch in pellets bestellen?

jetz bräucht ich unr noch empfehlungen bei der hardware die ich noch da hab 

ich hab auch noch 2 gtx 260 eine 216er und eine 192er und ne 7850


----------



## der8auer (19. März 2014)

Für erste Gehversuche eignet sich eigentlich fast jede CPU. Ich habe schon relativ häufig mit Richland CPUs gebencht und kann deshalb bestätigen, dass diese sehr gut mit Kälte skalieren. 

Für 3D-Benchmarks brauchst du allerdings eine relativ potente CPU weshalb ich da z.B. zu einem 3770K oder 4770K raten würde.


----------



## wievieluhr (19. März 2014)

ich denke die dürften maximal so groß wie Grillkohle nuggets sein ansonsten warte halt 2 stunden .... die größe passt sich ja dann an


----------



## PCGH_Willi (19. März 2014)

es geht dadrum, das kleine Pellets mehr kühlfläche haben

Der8auer Mit ner 260 und vantage sollte das ja von der cpu ausreichen denk ich mal  ich denk aber sowieso, dass ich erstmal nur mit der cpu benchen werd.  danke für die Tipps
leider sind die Intel cpus für mich persönlich n bissl zu teuer, da is der fx 8320 von amd deutlich atraktiver für mich, da man vorallem auch gute OC boards günstig bekommt


Edit: ich probier grad noch n bissl mit meinem 760k rum, leider gibts da net wirklich viele mit der CPU ich bin bei hwbot schon erster bei superpi 32m mit 4,7 jetz bench ich grad mit 5 aber noch unter luft


----------



## PCGH_Willi (19. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Des war jetz des beste was ich unter luft rausholen konnte, ich denk mal is n ganz akzeptabler Score


----------



## .marius. (19. März 2014)

Abend 

schau mal hier vorbei wegen dem Trockeneis Link


----------



## PCGH_Willi (19. März 2014)

Ah cool danke  is sogar wesentlich günstiger


----------



## Chrissi (23. März 2014)

Die Frage ist nur ob sich das mit den CPUs bei hwbot lohnt. 
Denn die bringen alle nur nen paar Punkte selbst bei Platz 1. 

Bei S.775 bekommste z.B. meist schon 20 Punkte für Platz 10-15.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (23. März 2014)

Da ich die Hardware eh schon da hab und ich mir immernoch jederzeit neue (alte)hardware auf ebay kaufen kann is mir das relativ egal XD

ich hab ja schon mit meinem 760k unter LUFT bestimmt 20 punkte gemacht


----------



## Chrissi (25. März 2014)

Aber du siehst ja, dass Platz 1 nur 2 Punkte bringt. 
Bei Sockel 775 gibt Platz 1 49.8 Punkte


----------



## PCGH_Willi (25. März 2014)

Jo ich bekommt demnächst n paar Athlon 64s  damit sollte auch einiges gehen


----------

